# R32 GTR Engine Swap RB25-2JZGTE



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi

have had some major problems whith my engines on my GTR..

the original one spun some bearings and destroyed 5 cylenders. Got a new rebuild R33 GTR engine. Whith poished Crank and coated pistons and new rings and Nismo Bearing's. 1.6mm head gasket. all dynamic balanced. But i only drove 440Km before the new engine spun a bearing, think it was the N1 oil pump that had a fault ): But now i have lost the motivation totaly to rebuild eny RB26 again. and was thinking of putting a 2JZ GTE engine in. ore a RB25DET engine. is it possible to put a RB25DET engine straigt in the chassis ? what about engine harness and plugs ? ECu ??


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Ill jump in here.

A 2JZ into a R32 and retaining the 4WD would be a mega job. RB25 in a GTR? Going backwards!

What were you doing when you spun these bearings?

I personally think. Rebuild the 26 with alot of detail on the oil system. We all know its the weak spot of these motors.


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

i was driving when i heard the new sound.. around 4500rpm only and up.

The funny part is that when i changed the oil the first time after 100km. it wouldent make oil pressure again. had to turn the engine in 2-3min and put some oil in were the oil filter sits. i have a HKS Type R Relocation kit and put the oli in there. also to get oil directly in the pump ):


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i agree with piggaz, rebuild the RB26 again but really do things properly this time, Jun or Tomei pump.

:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

You know every thing is possible . . but a rebuild would be wise.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106011-crazy-engine-swap-thread.html


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

On youtube there's a R32 GT-R running a 2JZ conversion, my god it sounds good but it looks so damn expensive, better off as others have said, build the RB26 with the right oil pump/mods or even go the rb26/30 for the 3L option.


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Dident do the work on the engine my self. so cant blame my self  But arr dont realy like the idear of the rebuilding of the RB26. Is it possible to put a RB25 Buttom on the rb26 Sump whith 4wd ? and what about the RB26 head on the RB25 block ??


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Anything is possible, but what you're suggesting is a complete utter waste of time and money and will be worse than a stock rb26. RB25's can't handle as much power and are slightly down on capacity, you could not go any more backwards than to install an inferior part on your car which would be the rb25. For the price of doing that if its possible that is you could rebuild you rb26 and have some cash spare to take us all out for a night on the piss to thank us for talking you out of it. I cannot stress how much of a bad idea that is.


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

lol sounds like it is forbidden to put a RB25 in a GTR.. Dont know what yet i will do. will have to get the engine out of my car for starters and then see what has to be done.. the Conversion was a quick idear. the Rb25det engines in denmark er double as cheap then a Rb26 engine


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

RB26 into the Supra's been done quite a few times, but I wonder why the 2JZ hasn't found its way into more Skylines? I respect the 2JZ - it's already 3 liters and can be bored and stroked out even further, and for some reason I am under the impression that it is more durable and hardy than the RB26, even at 800bhp, which seems to be the stage two level for the 2JZ (stage two for us nets us 600-ish bhp).

Or maybe it's just a grass being greener on the other side kind of thing? Surely there must be a way to rig a GT-R oilpan and front diff housing onto a 2JZ, but I've never seen a 2JZ in detail, at least, not really had my hands into one with spanners and spotlamps both from above and below.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Why not just order a new bottom end from a nissan dealer they are not that expensive last time i checked.
They come with a wide drive crank with improved main and big end shells. and the more reliable standard pump.

Just make sure you have a sump baffle, bronze valve guides, steel internal turbos and thats all you will need.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it just me or is an RB30 the obvious thing in this case?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

shouldn't be a big issue, putting the 2jz in a GTR


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

arnout said:


> shouldn't be a big issue, putting the 2jz in a GTR





Lith said:


> Is it just me or is an RB30 the obvious thing in this case?



Let me think NO


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

dont know what a new bottom end will cost ? but in denmark i'am sure it's very expencive


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

DON'T put an Rb25 in your GTR, it's sacreligion 
Just rebuild the Rb26 and make sure she had oil in her before turning the engine over.
When changing the oil poor as much oil in the filter and relocater kit as you can before screwing the filter on en letting her run


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd want to RB30 it if cost wasn't a factor.

If cost is a factor then I'd upgrade the oil pump and try again.


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

There is a lot of idears... But i will take the engine out, the builder who build it, will pay for some new bearings and pay for changing them. so i just need to buy a Oil Pump my self. Dont know witch i would bye yet though. Maby an N1 pump. 

Did actualy put a lot of oil in through the oil filter relocation kit  and i helps alot when the engine is empty for oil. but dident think that the engine would have that mutch trouble getting oil pressure, on a oil change


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Jakobsen said:


> There is a lot of idears... But i will take the engine out, the builder who build it, will pay for some new bearings and pay for changing them. so i just need to buy a Oil Pump my self. Dont know witch i would bye yet though. Maby an N1 pump.


I'll get in here quick and say what half the forum will say. Dont bother with the N1 pump. Do it properly and get yourself a Tomei pump. If Iever pull my motor out ill be doing exactly that. (currently running an N1 pump without problems though)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I agree in your case its probably best to rebuild what you have but get to the bottom of what caused your failier or it will just happen again, just cause you put a different type of pump on there and replace bearings etc doesn't mean it will be fixed.

Rob


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for info piggaz. 

i think i know what the problem is whith the old engine. 

Option 1 Fragments in my Oil cooler from the first engine. when it died whith bearing faliure and piston rings broke.

Option 2

Oil pump had a faliure - ore engine had a build faliure. The oil pump had trouble picking oil op from sump. after oil change and on regular start up. Think the bearing died of starting engine, and the pump was to slow to get pressure right away, and knocked 4 times before the pressure came on ):


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

SEARCH : Oiling on this forum and the australian forums and others these are a very good source:

Sounds like an oilin problem to me the pump my have straved at some point and then took a little time to finish itself off. 
i would look at the oil filter as a possible issue as well. 

My build list on my RB30 was similar to the list below..
Oil baffel tomie, nismo, home build
cam cover baffels
catch can 
oil cooler 
increase oil sump volume, metal craft , trust extension and oil pick up 
oil restrictors N1 Pump run 1.4mm or 1.5mm restrictors 
increase internal oil returns in block and head 
make sure your oil filter has a non return valve on the relocation kit or the relocation kit is at or below sump level ( defeats the purpose if its below but can be mounted on the front cross member above any contact point) 
prime your oil pump 
oil return from the back of the head to the sump 
Accusump for protection. 

I would say go RB30 it is just the way forward  

Just my 2p 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

The Relocation kit is a HKS Type R Relocatin kit + Cooler. Dont know if there is a non return valve on that. i have used Greddy and Sard Oil filters from RHDJapan


----------

